
Ask HN: What concepts one has to be aware to be claimed as core python developer - cipherdc
I have been using python for almost 4 years. But I still feel I am naive in python. How can I  improve my understanding of python and how it works internally.
Some of the concepts I am referring are:<p>1)How actually &quot;sets&quot; works to store only unique things?<p>2)What is the role of hashing in python?<p>3)Why people are saying python is slow?<p>4)what makes the numpy arrays faster than core python arrays?<p>5)What is the purpose of adding &quot;compile()&quot; function in the python core?<p>6)What is the exact problem with python threads?<p>These are some of the questions I ignored but just used it. Instead I want to know&#x2F;get answers for the questions like these?
How to think in this way to not just use but understand how it really works?
======
itamarst
You have a good starting set of questions. Every time you have a question—dive
in and find an answer.

E.g. "what is the role of hashing in python?" Googling finds some unrelated
stuff, but then on first page there's
[http://www.asmeurer.com/blog/posts/what-happens-when-you-
mes...](http://www.asmeurer.com/blog/posts/what-happens-when-you-mess-with-
hashing-in-python/) which at first very cursory skim seems informative.

Repeat for each question.

------
greenyoda
The term "core Python developer" seems to have a very specific meaning:
someone who works on the implementation of the Python language itself, and has
commit privileges for that project. For example:

[https://devguide.python.org/coredev](https://devguide.python.org/coredev)

